
FBI Records: Bigfoot (1976) - coloneltcb
https://vault.fbi.gov/bigfoot/bigfoot-part-01-of-01/view
======
delinka
Summary: FBI accepted a sample of tissue and hair, agreed to analyze it
(within FBI policy- that they not only support criminal investigations and
other law enforcement agencies, but also, at their discretion, may perform
analyses for other organizations), and ultimately determined the sample was
related to deer.

~~~
devoply
So you're saying it's a deer hominid hybrid?

~~~
nkozyra
Bighoof

------
IvyMike
Of all the conspiracy theories out there, the one I want to be true the most
is Bigfoot.

My hopes pretty much hang on this:

[https://youtu.be/Fr2RIJ1gCac](https://youtu.be/Fr2RIJ1gCac)

~~~
IvyMike
Revise that: my actual number one hope is the "Jeff Mangum built some kind of
time machine and saved Anne Frank" theory is right, but that's admittedly
harder to believe.

~~~
matthoiland
I like to believe that he succeeded and that Anne is now a little boy in
Spain.

~~~
brianpgordon
Playing pianos filled with flames sounds like a rather significant fire hazard
though. Doesn't sound like a very pleasant existence.

------
dontbenebby
It's not really surprising the FBI would look into it.

(Especially since spreading rumors of a monster in the woods would be a great
way to scare people away from your illegal drug operation)

~~~
buildzr
> Especially since spreading rumors of a monster in the woods would be a great
> way to scare people away from your illegal drug operation

Straight out of Scooby Doo, wonder if there are any real occurrences of this
kind of thing.

~~~
totalthrowaway
Sort of?

[https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/b-c-man-
fine...](https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/b-c-man-
fined-6-000-for-feeding-pot-bears-1.1153288)

~~~
dontbenebby
Bears with mange walking upright are actually a common source of Bigfoot
reports. They look _weird_

------
ryanmercer
Just going to leave this Bigfoot political campaign commercial here, I got a
good laugh out of it when I found it last year
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iU_8wSvSW4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iU_8wSvSW4)

~~~
nydel
This may be the best political advertisement I've seen. Or the only good
one?/s

Yeah it's really funny. But beyond that, there's nothing mean or of substance
in it. Most political ads cannot claim the former and try to hide the latter,
I think ^_^

Thanks for sharing!

------
aphextim
I think Bigfoot just moved to Upper Michigan so he could race Outhouses down a
snow covered road.

[https://www.trenaryouthouseclassic.com/](https://www.trenaryouthouseclassic.com/)

When someone asks, "What do people do where you live?"

I reply, "In the winter they take outhouses and race them down the street
while drinking an exorbitant amount of alcohol."

The response is always golden.

------
sneak
This makes me miss watching the X-Files during its first run. Was TV better
then, or was I just younger and less jaded toward mass media?

~~~
bildung
The latter. I really liked the series as a teenager, but recently rewatched
the first episode out of interest and found it awful...

~~~
lisper
The problem with serialized TV is that sooner or later you realize that it's
all about making you _think_ that there's something cool that's going to
happen in the _next_ episode. Nothing cool ever actually happens, but you
don't realize this except in retrospect, and, occasionally, when there has
been so much hype that the lack of a payoff is impossible to ignore (c.f.
Lost, The Sopranos, Game of Thrones...)

The only exception I can think of is Breaking Bad.

~~~
cm2012
Avatar: The Last Airbender only get better up to and including the end.

------
ohaideredevs
I am really curious if you work for an ABC, and get high enough - do you get
to learn about some "cool" things, or it's all just tedious politics/cartels.

It does seem to me that the number of conspiracy theories went way down lately
(which is surprising, giving the proliferation of tech), whereas there is
clearly stuff that's being kept a secret well, e.g. we never heard about the
stealth Blackhawks until the raid in Pakistan, and only because it failed
badly. Or nobody talks about plasma weapons, yet they got an effective
prototype a decade ago iirc, and the project stopped reporting any news
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MARAUDER](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MARAUDER)).

~~~
colechristensen
"cool things" which wouldn't surprise me

* Always more stealth planes, likely large drones today

* Whatever that little Air Force space shuttle was doing

* Hypersonic planes/drones/missiles

* Disturbingly "smart" missiles/weapons/drones

* Small fusion reactors already exist in production

* Quantum computing already exists in production

* RSA can be cracked on demand

* Spy satellites can see way more than would make you comfortable

* Power armor

* Novel propulsion methods

~~~
ohaideredevs
* RSA can be cracked on demand

The funny thing is that this is the most disturbing one by far if true.

Some of those are almost a given to me - classified stealth planes, hypersonic
missiles, sats having incredible resolution, power armor, "smart"-er than
known missiles.

------
nydel
My bigfoot dowsing rods keep drawing out the words "idiomotor" and "apophenia"
but I'm not sure which of the myriad languages these concepts could possibly
be a part; must be my subconscious connecting to the bigsfoot and deciphering
their language.

------
chiefalchemist
Not to get too serious too quickly, but I'm not sure why the idea of (so-
called) Bigfoot falls under conspiracy theory.

Long to short, homo sapiens co-existed with other human-esque species. The
idea that primitive HSs were somehow able to entirely extermination these
other species feels like a pretty high expectation to me. Any survivors - and
certainly there would be some - would have been able to do so because the
ability to hide, run, not be found, etc.

Today's Bigfoots could be offspring of the survivers. Unlikely. But certainly,
in theory, possible.

~~~
JKCalhoun
Where is the bigfoot skeleton?

Physical evidence is king when someone proposes something seemingly fantastic.

With (almost) everyone carrying a camera in their pocket these days one would
expect to see new Bigfoot recordings posted weekly.

We have found that indeed blacks do get shot more often in police
confrontations than whites.

But UFOs? Bigfoot?

Not so much.

~~~
40four
We have found the skeletons, and we call them Gigantopithecus, not Bigfoot :)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigantopithecus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigantopithecus)

So we know for sure really huge apes, possibly as tall as 3 meters for sure
used to exist. I'm not saying they still do, they probably don't. But it's not
as big of mental hurdle dor me to clear, to consider if they have lasted, than
for example, to believe in flying saucers from other solar systems.

------
nscalf
TLDR: Cochran sent a hair sample which was deemed to be "from the deer
family".

~~~
idlewords
Twist: the deer was adopted.

------
tj-teej
Obligatory Mitch Hedberg Joke: I think Bigfoot is blurry, that's the problem.
It's not the photographer's fault. Bigfoot is blurry, and that's extra scary
to me. There's a large, out-of-focus monster roaming the countryside. Run,
he's fuzzy, get out of here.

~~~
dberg
man do i miss Mitch Hedberg. The Pringles joke is still one of my favorites of
his of all time.

